# TX teacher gets 5 years for pulling the train with students



## Big Pimpin (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd fuck her.   

Former Texas high school teacher gets 5 years after group sex with students | Fox News








A former Texas high school teacher was convicted Friday after having sex with five 18-year-old students at her home.

  It took the jury less than an hour to conclude that Brittni Nicole  Colleps, 28, of Arlington, was guilty of 16 counts of having an  inappropriate relationship between a student and teacher. The  second-degree felony is punishable by two to 20 years in prison per  count.

  The  Tarrant County jury convicted a former high school English  teacher and sentenced her to five years in prison for having an improper  relationship with five of her students, MyFoxDFW.com reported. She  showed little emotion as the guilty verdict was read.

The teacher had sex with the students at her home over two months in 2011, authorities said.

  Colleps is married and has three children. She turned herself in  after a cellphone video of one encounter that involved multiple students  emerged. That video was shown a trial.

  Three former students who testified Thursday said that they did not  consider themselves victims and did not want to see their former English  teacher prosecuted. The three were football and track athletes.

  Arlington police Detective Jason Houston testified that charges were  filed because "18 or not, it's a crime" for a teacher to have sex with  her students.

  Two former students told jurors their relationships with Colleps  began with the exchange of text messages that quickly turned sexual.

  A 19-year-old testified that he had gone to Colleps' home twice with friends and they all engaged in sexual conduct.

  A former *student who is now 20 testified that he engaged in group sex*  and recorded his last encounter on a cellphone. He said initially the  students spoke of the importance of keeping their activities quiet  because they didn't want their teacher to get in trouble.

  The 20-year-old also said when school officials called him into the  office to question him in May 2011, he denied the trysts at first  because "I was trying to save her."

Colleps' husband was serving in the military overseas at the time of  the encounters. Christopher Colleps said Friday that he is mad at his  wife, but stands by her "because 'til death do us part means 'til death  do us part." *(That must be some good pussy!)
*
  Putting her in jail would punish him and their children for something they had no control over, he said.

  He said he was very angry and hurt by his wife's actions, but  admitted the two of them have had group sex with other consenting adults  in the past.

  He also said people who call him an idiot for wanting to remain married to her just don't understand.

  Kennedale is a town of about 7,300 residents near Arlington, eight  miles southeast of Fort Worth. The high school has about 3,200 students.

Read more: Former Texas high school teacher gets 5 years after group sex with students | Fox News
​

​


----------



## Saney (Sep 13, 2012)

Fuck man.. wish I was her student.. I would have jizzed all over her some-what ok face


----------



## justhav2p (Sep 13, 2012)

WOW!!!! .... Where can we find the footage?


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd put the wood to her.


----------



## cck99352 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd do her... no problem with that.


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 13, 2012)

post video


----------



## PushAndPull (Sep 13, 2012)

She's gonna go to prision for that? They're all adults...


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 13, 2012)

another good teacher gone


----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd 'SKULL FUCK' her......maybe increase my I.Q.


----------



## Intense (Sep 13, 2012)

Prison for a teacher sexing up her students and they were 18 or older? how the fuck. They wre 18 and knew what they were doing. Losing her job I can understand but not prison thats retarded.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 13, 2012)

prison does seem harsh, but if the teacher was a man and banged teenage girls they would crucify him


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 13, 2012)

Damn, that is messed up. The guys testified they were NOT victims. WTF?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 13, 2012)

I only hope being a teacher she taught them safe sex practices and had them wear condoms


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 13, 2012)

What a skank. Her husband is out serving our country while she on her back spread eagle being a cum dumpster. 

He is also a fucking moron for staying by her side. "till death do us part"......Lmfao. 

"daddy why is mommy In prison ?". "Mommy loves the Cawk kids."

She looks like she has 14 tons of makeup on her face. Maybe they couldn't cover up the old dried jizz any other way lolz.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 13, 2012)

it none of the govts business what consenting adults do in the privacy of their home.   this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 13, 2012)

I heard the cell phone vid was on pornhub...really


----------



## NVRBDR (Sep 13, 2012)

local high school boys dreams shattered today, sad...


----------



## charley (Sep 13, 2012)

*WORLDS STRONGEST WOMAN PULLS TRAIN*





















[thanks Big Pimpin]
​


----------



## DOBE (Sep 13, 2012)

This story is really about all that is wrong in this world. how many guys in the court room that day thought to themselves " if only I had a teacher like that when I was in school". p.s I'd smash it!


----------



## seyone (Sep 14, 2012)

5 years for being a slut? Come on seriously, this should not be considered a criminal act.


----------



## ctr10 (Sep 14, 2012)

Where were these teachers when I was in school, what a gyp


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 14, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> What a skank. Her husband is out serving our country while she on her back spread eagle being a cum dumpster.
> 
> He is also a fucking moron for staying by her side. "till death do us part"......Lmfao.
> 
> ...



After reading about this it sounds like he might have known about it or known what she was doing. They were into gangbangs before he left and I am sure that did not change. I know allot of military members that are in an open relationship. When I first got into san diego, freshly into the Navy I use to fuck this guys wife that was in the Navy as well all the time. He knew about it. Infact the first time was in there suv while he drove around. I use to be into swinging as well when I was younger. But for some reason I think he knew more then he is telling.


----------



## shearerr (Sep 14, 2012)

sh... dude screwing wife of your friend... GTFO.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 14, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> After reading about this it sounds like he might have known about it or known what she was doing. They were into gangbangs before he left and I am sure that did not change. I know allot of military members that are in an open relationship. When I first got into san diego, freshly into the Navy I use to fuck this guys wife that was in the Navy as well all the time. He knew about it. Infact the first time was in there suv while he drove around. I use to be into swinging as well when I was younger. But for some reason I think he knew more then he is telling.



You might be Onto something bro. I mean how could any guy be ok with it otherwise!!  you are out running and gunning in some shit hole country knowing your wife is getting a train run on her by 18 yr olds lol.......doesn't add up other then what u said.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Sep 14, 2012)

Where the fuck were these teachers when I was in HS?!


----------

